# Luckiest man alive today in Hollywood?



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

First it was the highly memorable Varsity Blues whipped cream bikini offering from the way sexy Ali Larter and now James Van Der Beek gets a piece of this action. What in the world did this guy do (or maybe the question is better posed as who did he do?) to deserve this kind of incredible luck?! It couldn't have been his work on Dawson's Creek where every teenager in the cast talks as though they are in their mid-thirties!

Official Man Sandwich I'd most want to be the meat of today:

http://entertainment.yahoo.com/shop?d=ap&id=1807763769&cf=pg&photoid=452330

Who is hotter and why:

1) Jessica Biel
2) Kate Bosworth

I have to go with the always lovely and captivating Kate Bosworth after seeing her in that almost non existent bikini in Blue Crush and the Hawaiian tan.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

"Luckiest man alive today in Hollywood?"

Has to be Bob Goldthwait. He is married to Nikki Cox, damn him 









Bobcat









Nikki


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok, so who has the nicer legs then: Stacy Kiebler or Nikki Cox? I have to give the slight edge to Kiebler, but man that's not an easy one to call.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry, have a weakness for Redheads, NIKKI!!!!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

wait a sec-there's no way an inbred skunk like bobcat could be married to nikki cox...NO WAY!!!!!! Even if he was loaded and hung like a horse...i can't accept this....no way....

i think i'm about to lose my supper....


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *wait a sec-there's no way an inbred skunk like bobcat could be married to nikki cox...NO WAY!!!!!! Even if he was loaded and hung like a horse...i can't accept this....no way....
> 
> i think i'm about to lose my supper.... *


jrjcd,

Top 10 things you feel when you find out Nikki Cox and Bobcat are married...

10) He has made a deal with the devil.
9) He must have a great cocaine connection
8) Nikki has to be a lesbian and bobcat never touches her
7) If Bobcat can get her, then wait a minute, I can do better than (sleeping in the garage for just thining that)
6) Nikki is a martian, and the only men on mars look like Bobcat, she dosen't know any better.
5) Hollywood is F*ed up!!!
4) I must never have recovered from the heroine overdose a few years ago and this must be a coma induced dreamed life.
3) You thought Billy Joel/Christie Brinkley's kid was scared which side the DNA would land on, imagine if Bobcat and Nikki had a kid.
2) Those strong TV studio lights really destroy the ability to see other than shadows
1) He has porno photos of her when she was 18 and threatens to release them every time she tries to leave him.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I vote for #5.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The only possible reason:

Bobcat can lick his eyebrows.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

GAG


----------

